# Problem with USB mouse - *solved*

## poisoner

Today i buy wireless mouse and keyboar a4 tech 2680rp.

WIth keyboard i havent problem, hust enable usb keyboard support on bios.

After this i precompile kernel with usb human interfeis support, and usb hid boot for mouse and keyboard.

But the mouse is moving not normal, it jumps evrywhere and run programs(i dont click buttons).

Because i precompile the kernel, i was must to instal nvidia and nforce drivers. After isntalling the drivers

my mouse stop to move in general. ANd my old mouse with cable dont working. Maybe /dev/input/mice is broken. 

Please help me.

kernel:2.6.9

motherboard:epox 8rda+ proLast edited by poisoner on Mon Feb 21, 2005 12:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alv

In general, you should NEVER use HID Boot Protocol (HIDBP). It is not the same as the HID protocol that devices use. You should not even compile the drivers as hotplugging will try to insert them.

----------

## poisoner

 *alv wrote:*   

> In general, you should NEVER use HID Boot Protocol (HIDBP). It is not the same as the HID protocol that devices use. You should not even compile the drivers as hotplugging will try to insert them.

 

Ok. But what to compile in kernel, only USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support ?

----------

## krejler

 *poisoner wrote:*   

>  *alv wrote:*   In general, you should NEVER use HID Boot Protocol (HIDBP). It is not the same as the HID protocol that devices use. You should not even compile the drivers as hotplugging will try to insert them. 
> 
> Ok. But what to compile in kernel, only USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support ?

 

Yes, that should be it.

EDIT:

And of course also 'HID input layer support'.

----------

## poisoner

 *krejler wrote:*   

>  *poisoner wrote:*    *alv wrote:*   In general, you should NEVER use HID Boot Protocol (HIDBP). It is not the same as the HID protocol that devices use. You should not even compile the drivers as hotplugging will try to insert them. 
> 
> Ok. But what to compile in kernel, only USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support ? 
> 
> Yes, that should be it.
> ...

 

[*] HID input layer support                                                     │ │

  │ │           [ ]   Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                               │ │

  │ │           [ ] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support  

what about next two modules?

----------

## krejler

 *poisoner wrote:*   

>  *krejler wrote:*    *poisoner wrote:*    *alv wrote:*   In general, you should NEVER use HID Boot Protocol (HIDBP). It is not the same as the HID protocol that devices use. You should not even compile the drivers as hotplugging will try to insert them. 
> 
> Ok. But what to compile in kernel, only USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support ? 
> 
> Yes, that should be it.
> ...

 

Those are unneeded for your keyboard and mouse.

----------

## poisoner

I recompile the kernel but my mouse again not working. Now dont work it general, only the keyboard. Please help me, all day i trying to run this mouse.

----------

## alv

Are usbhid and mousedev modules inserted?

Do you get any output if you do cat /dev/input/mice and then move the mouse?

Is your xorg.conf/XF86Config set up to use /dev/input/mice with the IMPS/2 protocol?

If those checks have passed but the mouse is not working, you should post your /proc/bus/input/devices and the relevant pieces of xorg.conf.

----------

## poisoner

i not compille as modules. And cant load devmouse and usbhid.

cat /dev/input/mice return nothing when move mouse

my xorg http://pastebin.com/244186

dont know what to do with /rpoc/bus/devices

----------

## alv

ok -- since you compiled in the usbhid -- you should not need to insert anything.

xorg.conf looks correct -- at least with respect to the mouse.

Post the results of 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

then unplug the mouse from USB..plug it back in, do 

```
dmesg
```

 and then post the last 10 lines or so.

----------

## poisoner

http://pastebin.com/244205

http://pastebin.com/244206

----------

## alv

You still have HIDBP loading:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbkbd
> 
> drivers/usb/input/usbkbd.c: :USB HID Boot Protocol keyboard driver
> ...

 

Are you sure you are using the new kernel you built?

also you should get lsusb (it is in portage) and run it. It will print out all USB devices on your system. I am not sure if USB is being properly loaded... output from lsusb should never be empty if you have any usb ports.

----------

## poisoner

i compile again but as moduls, only usb human interfase as modul, hid input layer support cant switch as modul.

modprobe usbhid : loaded

modprobe mousedev : module mousedev not found

Can't find lsusb in portage, install usbview.

usbview say:

cannot open file /proc/bus/usb/devices

dmesg say:

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

----------

## alv

Interesting. OK. Your input system seems to be sorted out -- but you still have a usb issue.

There are three drivers that are there but are not loaded if hotplug can not guess your config.

(If they are compiled in -- they usually work -- but they can freeze the system if your system can not handle probing)

anyway they are:

uhci_hcd    -- most intel based chipsets

ohci_hcd    -- most other chipset (VIA, etc)

ehci_hcd    -- USB 2.0 support.

try modprobing the appropriate ones. If you do not have the drivers -- you should check if they are selected in the kernel. It may be the case that you have compiled UHCI into the kernel, but not OHCI, and what you actually need is OHCI. *shrug*

Once you do that run usbview. (lsusb is in the usbutils package -- forgot about that, but usbview should work just as well.)

----------

## poisoner

something very interesting:

When my old keyboar is connected to ps2, and new mouse and new keyboard are connected, the mosue and the keyboard work perfectly. But if i unplug old keyboard from ps2 and restart the computer the mouse dont working again. It's working only when connected and the old keyboard.

----------

## alv

Hmmm... could it be that hotplug/coldplug somehow reacts to your ps/2 keyboard and loads up the right drivers?

But for some reason it does not react to your USB devices.

you should do a comparison on your dmesg outputs to tell which drivers are being loaded.

----------

## poisoner

 *alv wrote:*   

> Interesting. OK. Your input system seems to be sorted out -- but you still have a usb issue.
> 
> There are three drivers that are there but are not loaded if hotplug can not guess your config.
> 
> (If they are compiled in -- they usually work -- but they can freeze the system if your system can not handle probing)
> ...

 

UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support   

but my motherboard is with nforce chipset and athlon xp xpu

----------

## poisoner

 *alv wrote:*   

> Hmmm... could it be that hotplug/coldplug somehow reacts to your ps/2 keyboard and loads up the right drivers?
> 
> But for some reason it does not react to your USB devices.
> 
> you should do a comparison on your dmesg outputs to tell which drivers are being loaded.

 

when is connected and old keyboard

http://pastebin.com/244245

----------

## alv

Interesting.

You can see on the bottom that hid-core is being loaded. That is what you want.

BTW. I noticed that you are using devfs, but you mentioned that the kernel is a 2.6. Devfs is the system that can detect your hardware, as well as load devices when they are being asked for. I do not believe that it knows of the hid input subsystem by default, but when your keyboard is being loaded the modules pull the appropriate parts of the input system in....probably causing it to recognize your usb devices.

You should either do some loading of modules manually (try modprobe usbhid when loading without the keyboard), or switch to udev/hotplug which works much better with 2.6.

----------

## poisoner

MAN YOU ARE REAL GURU.

Its working perfectly when compile with OHCI.

Thank you for your big help.

----------

## alv

Half the problems with gentoo USB handling comes from the fact that people forget UHCI/OHCI/EHCI thing. Half the linux USB crashing issues come from the wrong one crashing the system.  :Mad: 

But glad that your problem was just that. I am always disappointed in myself if I can not find an answer....and I am always glad when I do.  :Very Happy: 

If you have small problems like that again you should really check out #gentoo. The people there can solve your problems in minutes and not hours like on this forum.

Oh and you should edit the topic of the thread to include "solved" -- so only people who want to see the solution would come in.

----------

## poisoner

I asked question one time in #gentoo, but noboy answer me. I think the forums are better than irc.

----------

## alv

In my experience, if no one answers you, that means your question is too hard, too vague, and obvious google query, or you did not give enough time for someone to start answering. The last one is important: ask a queston, then wait about 3 minutes, then ask it again. If you end up asking 2-3 times, then usually someone will politely tell you if something is wrong with your question or that no one can answer it.

I have had good experience there, and when I have time I pop in to answer people's questions if I can.

----------

## poisoner

 *alv wrote:*   

> In my experience, if no one answers you, that means your question is too hard, too vague, and obvious google query, or you did not give enough time for someone to start answering. The last one is important: ask a queston, then wait about 3 minutes, then ask it again. If you end up asking 2-3 times, then usually someone will politely tell you if something is wrong with your question or that no one can answer it.
> 
> I have had good experience there, and when I have time I pop in to answer people's questions if I can.

 

Last night in #gentoo, the users there help me very quickly.

----------

